# Pentax P30 - no cable release; what can I do?



## Don Simon (Jul 30, 2005)

Hi all, I know this might be quite a specific question, but I was hoping that either someone has had experience of using this camera, or would know what to do with any camera that does not use cable release.

Essentially the problem is this; I have looked all over the camera and can see nowhere that a cable release could go. The shutter button is just that - a button, with no hole, no thread. Until now this has never been a problem, but now I've tried using the camera with a 500mm lens I'm finding it impossible - the slightest touch causes camera shake which is very noticeable and would certainly mess up any photos I try to take. I was just wondering if anyone knows of some kind of "generic" cable release that could be used on this camera, or perhaps a way of improvising - the only thing I can think of is to use the self-timer, but needless to say with 10 seconds until the shutter is activated, this is not the most ideal solution unless the subject is completely stationary. I'd be extremely grateful for any suggestions, and can upload photos of the camera if that helps. Thanks in advance!


----------



## terri (Jul 30, 2005)

I'm not familiar with this camera, but the Pentax MZ-S comes with a very proprietary (read: expensive) shutter release cable that I didn't buy for several months. The cable release socket was hidden under a plastic button I had to pry off the side to use. It's not at all the old-fashioned screw-on type; it's an electronic connection and it looks totally different. 

Check your user's manual; it might be a similar situation. An odd quirk for Pentax; annoying, too. In the meantime, I think your best bet is to use the self-timer. When was this camera manufactured? That might explain your difficulty.


----------



## usayit (Jul 30, 2005)

My Pentax P3 has a small thread hole on the side of the lens mount.  Takes a standard plunger style cable release.


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 30, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. The reason I'm pretty certain there's no release mechanism is that the manual (downloaded in PDF format) seems to make no mention of cable releases. At all. Anywhere.  At least a "Cable releases cannot be used with this camera" would have been nice. It does seems surprising - I thought cable releases were pretty much standard. The manual is from 1985 so assume the camera was from the same year - it was certainly a mid-80s camera.

Edit: Just Googled it again, found this... from
http://www.bdimitrov.de/kmp/bodies/P/P3.html
P3/P30

"These are the first Pentax bodies without a thread for a mechanical remote release".

Ahh... darn. I guess that means nothing can be done then. This really is hugely annoying, especially since up until now I thought this was the best camera I ever owned. In particular it means that the 500mm lens I bought for the camera is now just a useless piece of metal and glass - I guess I could use the self-timer, but only for taking photos of completely stationary subjects, and even then something in the composition will probably have changed in those 10 seconds. Like I said, darn 

Edit (again): Google just turned up this...
http://www.trainweb.org/lfnwfan/html/AboutSite.htm
in which someone claims to have taken photos on a "Pentax P30 body... using a tripod and a cable release".... Whaaaaaaaaaaat?!? So it has no thread for a cable release, but some guy used a cable release with it? I think I'll go lie down and wait for the world to rearrange itself into making sense.


----------



## selmerdave (Jul 30, 2005)

Don't fret, get another Pentax body that does have a release to use for that type of shooting.  They are for the most part cheap enough (what's a K1000, $40?), a second body also comes in handy when you want to shoot two different kinds of film at the same time.

Dave


----------



## Dweller (Jul 31, 2005)

I found this thread on a google search and it sounds like there is indeed a cable release, just not where you would expect to find it.



> The P30 does have a cable release. It is located left hand side of the lens
> mount. It is on the opposite side of the mount to the lens release button
> but at the same height.


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks Dweller, but I'm pretty sure that poster made the same mistake many people seem to do online, of referring to the P30T or P30N as a "P30". The former two do have shutter release mechanism; after looking the camera and the manual over again I'm still convinced the latter doesn't. I'll most likely follow selmerdave's advice and buy a second body - there seem to be "generic" shutter releases available in the US for cameras without a release mechanism, but since these cost around $50 (not including shipping to the UK) I'll be better off just getting another body. Thanks anyway guys!


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jul 31, 2005)

Isn't there one of those generic things that goes around the camera and uses pressure or something to push a button into the shutter button???

Haha. That sounds dumb. Maybe someone will be able to help out here... I have seen people on here talk about them. they hook around the camera, and sit on top of the camera's shutter button...


----------



## Don Simon (Jul 31, 2005)

Something like this... http://porters.com/Merchant2/merchant.mvc?Screen=PROD&Product_Code=10-0754&Category_Code=C1A?


But I have no idea if they're available in the UK. If they cost $45 plus shipping to the UK (even if they're prepared to ship overseas) then I may as well just buy the new body instead


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Jul 31, 2005)

yep - something like that.


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 1, 2005)

Well it does look pretty cool; guess it could be used for P&S, as well as for those SLRs that want special remote releases costing about £50. I'd look for something on Ebay and Google, but I'd have no idea what search terms to use... Cable release & Heath Robinson, maybe :/


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, never one to turn down an excuse to get more equipment, I decided to simply buy another body like selmerdave suggested - P30T in perfect condition for £30 including UV filter, lens, camera bag and manuals. Sometimes I really, really like Ebay :mrgreen:


----------



## Keith (May 7, 2011)

I have recently bought a usedd P30 with Pentax 35-70 and Sigma 70-210 also a 2X teleconverter  for around NZ$10.00 !!  I can't find anything about a connection for a cable release although what can be done is use the shutter delay (about 12 seconds I think) to separate you from shaking the camera. You have to use a tripod of course.


----------

